# Orlando Repticon this weekend Dec 5 & 6



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

We will be vending this weekend. We have also updated our website to include all the feeders and supplies we have, including the most common Repashy products for dart frogs. Hope to see some of you there, as usual. Thank you to all of you who visited us at the Tampa show last month. Always great to see you guys.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Best of luck, enjoy the show!


----------

